# Apple TV nouveau patche ?



## gringosa (20 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma question est la suivante: Comment puis-je mettre un disque dur externe sur mon Apple TV de telle façon qu'il soit reconnu par Itunes ? Donc que je puisse y mettre des films/séries sur celui-ci depuis mon ordinateur via Itunes.

J'ai testé nito TV mais je n'aime pas trop la métode d'y mettre des films/séries par SSH (fugu) quand on peut employer la manière la plus simple: Itunes !

Merci beaucoup j'espère que vous m'aiderez.


----------



## gringosa (19 Décembre 2010)

Après 1 mois, aucune réponse. La solution est la suivante.

Lorsque l'on patche son Apple TV avec aTVflash il y a une option pour changer de stockage primaire. Voici le lien ...


http://support.firecore.com/entries/259297-using-an-external-usb-drive-for-storage


----------

